# SR or the RB?



## swanky (Jun 25, 2003)

I was wondering how much a engine swap for a 1992 240sx would cost for either of these two series of engines? I heard the SR was better, but i dont know...


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm not sire of prices in America, But here in Aust, they'd end up roughly the same.

SR is more expensive, but slots straight in.

RB is cheaper, but requires a little more dicking around to everything in.

Either engine is good, but i'd stick to a 4cyl for the s13.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am a fan of the inline 6 so I may sound biased. But here is a break down

RB20 front clip 1200-2250 210HP
RB25 front clip 2200-3250 250 HP
SR20 front clip (redtop) 2500-3500 215HP I think...not sure

RB25 requires custom driveshaft. RB20 slides in too. Use the crossmember from the clip and those mounts. It has issues. the stock sway bar hits the oil pan kinda and if you use the r32 crossmember, you have hood issues. McKinney motorsports makes a mount kit that sits it lower. i dont know. I will modify my hood. It really depend son your pointof view. i got my clip for 1200 then 636 shipping. I couldnt pass up a Skyline motor for 1200. Sr20 is overrated in MY opinion. I give credit where it is due, good engien, but with other options, I would choose it lasts over all other engines, if for nothing else because the others have iron block


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

i say go with the rb too. one for the iron block like he said. and also that extra 45hp(sr20 only gets 205). not to mention u get to tell people u have a skyline engine. not sayin theyre the best out there but u sure do sound like a badass when u say 'skyline engine'. u can brag with an sr20 too, it just doesnt have that ring to it tho.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah, go with the RB(25), but plan on spending atleast 6 grand for the swap.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

6 grand USD?? crazy! haha.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *6 grand USD?? crazy! haha. *


it could get close

rb25 ranges rom 2500-3500 hundred for a clip

400-700 shipping

custom driveshaft is about 400

if you do it yourself, that is about it. Besides routine maintenace.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

6 grand sounds about right if you do it yourself...
w/ 6 grand you can probably get a SR swap done by a shop

i like the SR  parts are easier to find and they produce plenty of power for me (350-400hp is all i want )

EDIT: scatch the thing about RB parts being hard to find... more and more parts are readily available now.. i guess i don't like the RB cause it's just a bit out of my budget. from the money i saved by doing a SR, i would just get a bigger turbo


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

yall are gettin ripped off, goto japan for a vacation and realize how cheap all those clips are. go there, goto junkyards, bring a translator, most likely the junkyard papasans will be able to speak english, ask em for the clip and the prices, make sure everything is in it and then comes the realization of cheapness.
2500-3500 for a sr clip, freakin absurd.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

how is it out of your budget. Sr and Rb clip are about the same price....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

RB25 cost more then the SR20DET...
RB20 cost less then the SR20DET


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if i ever decided to put a rb in my 240, i wouldn't do it unless it was a rb25. it's out of my budget because i am poor as well as cheap (5$ sleepy eye)


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

rb25 aint that great unless its the NEO version out of the r34 gt-t.

you could spend X amount of dollars on rb25, or spend same amount of dollars on rb20det + mods.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *RB25 cost more then the SR20DET...
> RB20 cost less then the SR20DET *


Depends where you buy. venus auto sells rb25 front clips for 2500. VERY comparable to a Sr20 clip.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *6 grand sounds about right if you do it yourself...
> w/ 6 grand you can probably get a SR swap done by a shop
> 
> i like the SR  parts are easier to find and they produce plenty of power for me (350-400hp is all i want )
> ...


 But, with 6 grand you can have one awesome SR20 swap if you do it yourself vs. having a shop do it.

I wouldnt do an RB swap unless ALL the information on the swap was made available. Until then, Im not even considering it as an option.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

tru dat playa


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

JayLew said:


> *But, with 6 grand you can have one awesome SR20 swap if you do it yourself vs. having a shop do it.
> 
> I wouldnt do an RB swap unless ALL the information on the swap was made available. Until then, Im not even considering it as an option. *


The info is there. I am doing mine in my small ass garage HOPEFULLY next week. Rb20 is pretty much plug and play. bolt in R32 crossmember and go. It5 has oil pan and hood issues. If you want to plug and go, you can easily make the modifications. I am insulating my sway bar until I get an aftermarket adjustable one. And I will use the stock r32 mounts until I ca get custom mounts or go to mckinney motorsports and get their kit. You can hardly tell honestly with the hood. I saw an after picture of an Rb20 swap and it looked the same. with 6 grand you could also have a awesome rb swap if you did it yourself. CA is even better thyan the Sr swap. Iron block. Slides right in and is CHEAP. Only has 25 less stock HP than an SR. The aftermarket isnt AS great in America as the Sr, but man it is a joyful moto9r once you get it going


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

What size turbo does the CA come with?

Do you have the wiring info for the RB swap?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

whats the website for the venus auto place?
i would like a rb25 with a smaller price tag then night 7.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

DO NOT buy from Night 7. Check ths link

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26728

I believe he has over 10,000 bucks. NO front clips. Sad Sad day. Some people have been waiting since MArch. No returned phone calls or emails

I forget what size turbo comes on the CA, but I know the SR20 stock motor bolts right on for a boost in power.

www.venus-auto.com
RB20-1200 plus shipping
RB25-2500 plus shipping I think

www.rbswaps.com
www.nissaninfinitclub.net

Right now rbswaps only has the rb20 into a s13. They have more write ups coming. NICO also has a board dedicated soleyl to the RB series. has some good info. The wiring for the rb20 was made easy. he spliced 8 wires. no need to send it off for service. Over at NICO I am spec-v5150. i will have a write up/tutorial for the rb20 swap soon as I get my damn clip


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JayLew said:


> *What size turbo does the CA come with?
> 
> *


T25 (not T25G - thats SR)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

so the RB20DETs slide right in like simlar to the SR20DETs to S13 240SXs? Heh i always heard horror stories about the RB25 swap process, where could i find an RB20?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

$ilverbullet said:


> *so the RB20DETs slide right in like simlar to the SR20DETs to S13 240SXs? Heh i always heard horror stories about the RB25 swap process, where could i find an RB20? *


you still have hood and oil pan issues. EASILY fixed. The rb25 swap requires a custom driveshaft on the s13 for sure, not sure on the s14. other than, it is cake from what I hear. 


www.venus-auto.com
www.unstable-hybrids.com
damn there are others...cant recall their websites


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

and the RB20s are cheaper than the 25s, near SR20 price range if i'm not mistaking soudns like a deal to me

btw... unstable-hybrids no longer sell engines and clips anymore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nx2000 said:


> *Depends where you buy. venus auto sells rb25 front clips for 2500. VERY comparable to a Sr20 clip. *


i've only heard bad bout venus auto's engines and front clips though


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah but you will get lemons with ALL high volume importers. I am going on my 3rd PS2 and my 2nd XBox...should you not buy products from sony now....? As long as they have a warranty, why not. You only hear the bad things from alot of people. This guy got a bad engien. It was replaced IMMEDIATELY. Even my situation. i overnighted 1836 bucks for a rb20 clip. The clip they were sending me was junk according to them. Instead of shipping it, they parted it out and called me. I would get one from the next shipment (coming wed. I hope). They replace broken and damaged shit. But most time, people only bitch about the negative, not about how they got their money back or their damaged, missing, broken stuff replaced. BESIDES even if I get a bad clip...I can pay 1200 for the rb20 clip and rebuild my shit and STILL come out below Nights7's loser ass clips or anyone elses clips fro that matter and have a rebuilt engine


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apparently they got warrenties for a reason, they got crap for parts...

xbox is made by microsoft  
if u broke ur own ps2 and going for a 3rd its ur fualt not sony's 

i'm just saying they dont get the stuff right the first time...which i am impatient and owuld be ticked cuz if u buy a clip u expect EVERYTHING to be there


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

venus auto is the best one i found so far to deal with as far as service and shit like that
my budy just bought a rb25 clip and installed it in his 93 hardbody
check the truck/pathfinder/xterra forums for udates and pics to be coming soon


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

your two months late for this thread...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

really. check the damn dates before you reply to something.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

bwa and BTW driftdrag..I ditn break my PS2. They are just shitty pieces of shit. They wont give me a new one. They keep trying to fix the old one. Fuck all that


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

swanky said:


> *I was wondering how much a engine swap for a 1992 240sx would cost for either of these two series of engines? I heard the SR was better, but i dont know... *


What're you nuts? RB MAN!!! RB! RB! RB! RB! RB! RB! RB
You know what the sad part is...
I'm yelling out RB and I have no clue what RB26 stands for...I mean the letters...I know what the numbers are!
But who gives...any idiot knows RB is stronger than SR!


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*numbers*

I thought the numbers stood for the size of the engine--right?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: SR or the RB?*



UNISH25 said:


> *any idiot knows RB is stronger than SR! *


oh really?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

RB is just teh engine series. Some popel have specualted that maybe it stands for race bred/breed. I seriously doubt it. Just the engine family code. Thats all. I think NIssan has the turbocharged engien down pat. Any pick of the litter would be good. Just depends on what you want


----------



## ZeroHourDrift (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: SR or the RB?*



drift240sxdrag said:


> *oh really?  *


yes the RBs are stronget than the SR think of this for a sec, a 2.0l 6cyl. vs. a 2.o 4cyl. the parts on the 6cyl. will be smaller and more compact to make room for the extra 2cyl. which in turn would make them stronger


and yeah i would say RB cause u can spend the money and mod ur SR20 to 400 hp, but with the RB25 u jsut gotta turn up the boost and it is capable of running 400hp on stock parts so u make the call


*note: this is all info i have acumilated on other boards and it seems to be pretty correct as i see it often. if u have a problem with it i would love to hear ur opinion but dont expect a real strong argument out of me, at least not right away as i will ahve to do more research


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: SR or the RB?*



drift240sxdrag said:


> *oh really?  *


YUP! Rb is defenitly stronger than SR. And I stand by it too!!!
RB series engines gotta be the best car engine out there!
Not to sure on this, but I think a modded RB can be matched up with the SJZ modded!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: SR or the RB?*



ZeroHourDrift said:


> *yes the RBs are stronget than the SR think of this for a sec, a 2.0l 6cyl. vs. a 2.o 4cyl. the parts on the 6cyl. will be smaller and more compact to make room for the extra 2cyl. which in turn would make them stronger
> *


* 

It doesnt quite work like that. RB's are bigger engines and thus were put in bigger cars like Skylines, Cerfiros etc. They have an iron block as opposed to SR alloy though.
For ultimate toughness go for an FJ20DET. Those things are monsters!! actually its quite suprising that no one ever mentions them in this forum!




and yeah i would say RB cause u can spend the money and mod ur SR20 to 400 hp, but with the RB25 u jsut gotta turn up the boost and it is capable of running 400hp on stock parts so u make the call

Click to expand...

*Stock turbo is only T28 size and it has a ceramic exhaust wheel which delaminates at about 14 psi. Also a 400HP stock internal RB25 wouldnt be the most reliable engine in the world


----------



## ZeroHourDrift (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SR or the RB?*



Joel said:


> *It doesnt quite work like that. RB's are bigger engines and thus were put in bigger cars like Skylines, Cerfiros etc. They have an iron block as opposed to SR alloy though.
> For ultimate toughness go for an FJ20DET. Those things are monsters!! actually its quite suprising that no one ever mentions them in this forum!
> 
> 
> ...


thank u for the clarifacation


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: SR or the RB?*



Joel said:


> *
> Stock turbo is only T28 size and it has a ceramic exhaust wheel which delaminates at about 14 psi. Also a 400HP stock internal RB25 wouldnt be the most reliable engine in the world  *


not too mention the fact they suck ballz.


----------



## aj240sx (Sep 2, 2003)

You guys kill me to death, There is no comparison with the Sr and the RB series motors, Do you want your car to be high reving and nimble, and keep it balanced then get an sr. If you want brute strength, mad horsepower and the ability to mod the hell out of it to get horsepower that not a single sr can touch, then get the rb plain and simple what are you gonna do with your car, drag or drift all up to you


----------



## vun86 (Jul 4, 2003)

yo isn't the RB mad heavy tho well heavier then the sr with will throw off the 50:50 weight?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vun86 said:


> *yo isn't the RB mad heavy tho well heavier then the sr with will throw off the 50:50 weight? *


they don't have 50:50.. its close though 48/52? or the other way around? something like that


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Most peopel who throw weight distribution have ZERO clue what they are talking about. I did the swap and cannot tell the difference in handling. I eliminated A/C. and plan on moving the battery to the back for intercooler purposes, but my 240 handles pretty much the same as before. Night weighed his car and came up with about the same weight distribution. there was controversy of course and alot of peopel called BS but whatever.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

like nx2000 said, you wouldn't be able to tell. i think it's worse to have 2 ppl ride in ur car with you than to to have a rb in the engine bay.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

or fill your fuel tank up with 40 litres of liquid...


----------

